# Quarter skin replacement



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm working on a '65 that needs quite a bit of work. I am doing the complete trunk, side supports and outer wheelhouse panels in addition to the quarter skins. I built a support for the body but the back end is propped up right now. I could use the rotisserie rear to hold it up in place, but was thinking I might just slip it back on the frame for solid reference points until I get all the replacement metal welded back in.

I was wondering what folks thought of that approach. If I secure the body on the front and rear, will that give me some good reference points for the major replacements?

Thanks.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you extend the support you have to the back ? Putting it on the frame should be a solid reference as long as you use new bushings. Personally, I wouldn't cut out the whole back 1/3 all once. By doing it in steps and leaving one side or the floor intact, you will have more rigidity. Find a post by 05GTO and click on his "My Photos" link below his post count. He did trunk floor and skins on a 66 in steps and has MANY good pics of the process.

Then look up Rukee. He is fairly close to Madison and may be willing to come over and lend some advise/support. He's always looking for a project...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Fred007 said:


> I might just slip it back on the frame for solid reference points until I get all the replacement metal welded back in.


I think that is a great idea, use your deck lid as a reference for the quarters and on the lower sections of the quarter where it is spot welded to the trunk filler panel install the rear wheel well molding as a reference before you tack the quarter to the filler panel.

Post pictures if you get a chance,

Thanks,


----------

